# Roundcube - Webmail email adresse login****



## 31er (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute den Roundcube installiert und versuche schon den ganzen tag mit email adresse das login zu schaffen.

Ich habe von virtuser_file gelesen aber leider Funktioniert das nicht oder ich kriegt das nicht hin.

das ist mein main.inc.php


```
<?php

/*
 +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+
 | Main configuration file                                               |
 |                                                                       |
 | This file is part of the Roundcube Webmail client                     |
 | Copyright (C) 2005-2010, Roundcube Dev. - Switzerland                 |
 | Licensed under the GNU GPL                                            |
 |                                                                       |
 +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+

*/

$rcmail_config = array();

// ----------------------------------
// LOGGING/DEBUGGING
// ----------------------------------

// system error reporting: 1 = log; 2 = report (not implemented yet), 4 = show, 8 = trace
$rcmail_config['debug_level'] = 1;

// log driver:  'syslog' or 'file'.
$rcmail_config['log_driver'] = 'file';

// date format for log entries
// (read http://php.net/manual/en/function.date.php for all format characters)  
$rcmail_config['log_date_format'] = 'd-M-Y H:i:s O';

// Syslog ident string to use, if using the 'syslog' log driver.
$rcmail_config['syslog_id'] = 'roundcube';

// Syslog facility to use, if using the 'syslog' log driver.
// For possible values see installer or http://php.net/manual/en/function.openlog.php
$rcmail_config['syslog_facility'] = LOG_USER;

// Log sent messages to <log_dir>/sendmail or to syslog
$rcmail_config['smtp_log'] = true;

// Log successful logins to <log_dir>/userlogins or to syslog
$rcmail_config['log_logins'] = false;

// Log SQL queries to <log_dir>/sql or to syslog
$rcmail_config['sql_debug'] = false;

// Log IMAP conversation to <log_dir>/imap or to syslog
$rcmail_config['imap_debug'] = false;

// Log LDAP conversation to <log_dir>/ldap or to syslog
$rcmail_config['ldap_debug'] = false;

// Log SMTP conversation to <log_dir>/smtp or to syslog
$rcmail_config['smtp_debug'] = false;

// ----------------------------------
// IMAP
// ----------------------------------

// the mail host chosen to perform the log-in
// leave blank to show a textbox at login, give a list of hosts
// to display a pulldown menu or set one host as string.
// To use SSL/TLS connection, enter hostname with prefix ssl:// or tls://
// Supported replacement variables:
// %n - http hostname ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'])
// %d - domain (http hostname without the first part)
// For example %n = mail.domain.tld, %d = domain.tld
$rcmail_config['default_host'] = '193.200.241.78';

// TCP port used for IMAP connections
$rcmail_config['default_port'] = 143;

// IMAP AUTH type (DIGEST-MD5, CRAM-MD5, LOGIN, PLAIN or empty to use
// best server supported one)
$rcmail_config['imap_auth_type'] = null;

// If you know your imap's folder delimiter, you can specify it here.
// Otherwise it will be determined automatically
$rcmail_config['imap_delimiter'] = null;

// If IMAP server doesn't support NAMESPACE extension, but you're
// using shared folders or personal root folder is non-empty, you'll need to
// set these options. All can be strings or arrays of strings.
// Folders need to be ended with directory separator, e.g. "INBOX."
// (special directory "~" is an exception to this rule)
// These can be used also to overwrite server's namespaces
$rcmail_config['imap_ns_personal'] = null;
$rcmail_config['imap_ns_other']    = null;
$rcmail_config['imap_ns_shared']   = null;

// By default IMAP capabilities are readed after connection to IMAP server
// In some cases, e.g. when using IMAP proxy, there's a need to refresh the list
// after login. Set to True if you've got this case.
$rcmail_config['imap_force_caps'] = false;

// By default list of subscribed folders is determined using LIST-EXTENDED
// extension if available. Some servers (dovecot 1.x) returns wrong results
// for shared namespaces in this case. http://trac.roundcube.net/ticket/1486225
// Enable this option to force LSUB command usage instead.
$rcmail_config['imap_force_lsub'] = false;

// IMAP connection timeout, in seconds. Default: 0 (no limit)
$rcmail_config['imap_timeout'] = 0;

// Optional IMAP authentication identifier to be used as authorization proxy
$rcmail_config['imap_auth_cid'] = null;

// Optional IMAP authentication password to be used for imap_auth_cid
$rcmail_config['imap_auth_pw'] = null;

// ----------------------------------
// SMTP
// ----------------------------------

// SMTP server host (for sending mails).
// To use SSL/TLS connection, enter hostname with prefix ssl:// or tls://
// If left blank, the PHP mail() function is used
// Supported replacement variables:
// %h - user's IMAP hostname
// %n - http hostname ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'])
// %d - domain (http hostname without the first part)
// %z - IMAP domain (IMAP hostname without the first part)
// For example %n = mail.domain.tld, %d = domain.tld
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = '193.200.241.78';

// SMTP port (default is 25; 465 for SSL)
$rcmail_config['smtp_port'] = 25;

// SMTP username (if required) if you use %u as the username Roundcube
// will use the current username for login
$rcmail_config['smtp_user'] = '%u';

// SMTP password (if required) if you use %p as the password Roundcube
// will use the current user's password for login
$rcmail_config['smtp_pass'] = '%p';

// SMTP AUTH type (DIGEST-MD5, CRAM-MD5, LOGIN, PLAIN or empty to use
// best server supported one)
$rcmail_config['smtp_auth_type'] = '';

// Optional SMTP authentication identifier to be used as authorization proxy
$rcmail_config['smtp_auth_cid'] = null;

// Optional SMTP authentication password to be used for smtp_auth_cid
$rcmail_config['smtp_auth_pw'] = null;

// SMTP HELO host 
// Hostname to give to the remote server for SMTP 'HELO' or 'EHLO' messages 
// Leave this blank and you will get the server variable 'server_name' or 
// localhost if that isn't defined. 
$rcmail_config['smtp_helo_host'] = '';

// SMTP connection timeout, in seconds. Default: 0 (no limit)
$rcmail_config['smtp_timeout'] = 0;

// ----------------------------------
// SYSTEM
// ----------------------------------

// THIS OPTION WILL ALLOW THE INSTALLER TO RUN AND CAN EXPOSE SENSITIVE CONFIG DATA.
// ONLY ENABLE IT IF YOU'RE REALLY SURE WHAT YOU'RE DOING!
$rcmail_config['enable_installer'] = false;

// use this folder to store log files (must be writeable for apache user)
// This is used by the 'file' log driver.
$rcmail_config['log_dir'] = 'logs/';

// use this folder to store temp files (must be writeable for apache user)
$rcmail_config['temp_dir'] = 'temp/';

// enable caching of messages and mailbox data in the local database.
// this is recommended if the IMAP server does not run on the same machine
$rcmail_config['enable_caching'] = false;

// lifetime of message cache
// possible units: s, m, h, d, w
$rcmail_config['message_cache_lifetime'] = '10d';

// enforce connections over https
// with this option enabled, all non-secure connections will be redirected.
// set the port for the ssl connection as value of this option if it differs from the default 443
$rcmail_config['force_https'] = false;

// tell PHP that it should work as under secure connection
// even if it doesn't recognize it as secure ($_SERVER['HTTPS'] is not set)
// e.g. when you're running Roundcube behind a https proxy
$rcmail_config['use_https'] = false;

// Allow browser-autocompletion on login form.
// 0 - disabled, 1 - username and host only, 2 - username, host, password
$rcmail_config['login_autocomplete'] = 0;

// If users authentication is not case sensitive this must be enabled.
// You can also use it to force conversion of logins to lower case.
$rcmail_config['login_lc'] = false;

// automatically create a new Roundcube user when log-in the first time.
// a new user will be created once the IMAP login succeeds.
// set to false if only registered users can use this service
$rcmail_config['auto_create_user'] = true;

// Includes should be interpreted as PHP files
$rcmail_config['skin_include_php'] = false;

// Session lifetime in minutes
// must be greater than 'keep_alive'/60
$rcmail_config['session_lifetime'] = 10;

// check client IP in session athorization
$rcmail_config['ip_check'] = false;

// Use an additional frequently changing cookie to athenticate user sessions.
// There have been problems reported with this feature.
$rcmail_config['double_auth'] = false;

// check referer of incoming requests
$rcmail_config['referer_check'] = false;

// this key is used to encrypt the users imap password which is stored
// in the session record (and the client cookie if remember password is enabled).
// please provide a string of exactly 24 chars.
$rcmail_config['des_key'] = '%tb__qAmOn$RL*p6!JFuJnal';

// Automatically add this domain to user names for login
// Only for IMAP servers that require full e-mail addresses for login
// Specify an array with 'host' => 'domain' values to support multiple hosts
// Supported replacement variables:
// %h - user's IMAP hostname
// %n - http hostname ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'])
// %d - domain (http hostname without the first part)
// %z - IMAP domain (IMAP hostname without the first part)
// For example %n = mail.domain.tld, %d = domain.tld
$rcmail_config['username_domain'] = '';

// This domain will be used to form e-mail addresses of new users
// Specify an array with 'host' => 'domain' values to support multiple hosts
// Supported replacement variables:
// %h - user's IMAP hostname
// %n - http hostname ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'])
// %d - domain (http hostname without the first part)
// %z - IMAP domain (IMAP hostname without the first part)
// For example %n = mail.domain.tld, %d = domain.tld
$rcmail_config['mail_domain'] = '';


// Password charset.
// Use it if your authentication backend doesn't support UTF-8.
// Defaults to ISO-8859-1 for backward compatibility
$rcmail_config['password_charset'] = 'ISO-8859-1';

// How many seconds must pass between emails sent by a user
$rcmail_config['sendmail_delay'] = 0;

// Maximum number of recipients per message. Default: 0 (no limit)
$rcmail_config['max_recipients'] = 0; 

// Maximum allowednumber of members of an address group. Default: 0 (no limit)
// If 'max_recipients' is set this value should be less or equal
$rcmail_config['max_group_members'] = 0; 

// add this user-agent to message headers when sending
$rcmail_config['useragent'] = 'Roundcube Webmail/'.RCMAIL_VERSION;

// use this name to compose page titles
$rcmail_config['product_name'] = 'Roundcube Webmail';

// try to load host-specific configuration
// see http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Config for more details
$rcmail_config['include_host_config'] = false;

// path to a text file which will be added to each sent message
// paths are relative to the Roundcube root folder
$rcmail_config['generic_message_footer'] = '';

// path to a text file which will be added to each sent HTML message
// paths are relative to the Roundcube root folder
$rcmail_config['generic_message_footer_html'] = '';

// add a received header to outgoing mails containing the creators IP and hostname
$rcmail_config['http_received_header'] = false;

// Whether or not to encrypt the IP address and the host name
// these could, in some circles, be considered as sensitive information;
// however, for the administrator, these could be invaluable help
// when tracking down issues.
$rcmail_config['http_received_header_encrypt'] = false;

// This string is used as a delimiter for message headers when sending
// a message via mail() function. Leave empty for auto-detection
$rcmail_config['mail_header_delimiter'] = NULL;

// number of chars allowed for line when wrapping text.
// text wrapping is done when composing/sending messages
$rcmail_config['line_length'] = 72;

// send plaintext messages as format=flowed
$rcmail_config['send_format_flowed'] = true;

// session domain: .example.org
$rcmail_config['session_domain'] = '';

// don't allow these settings to be overriden by the user
$rcmail_config['dont_override'] = array();

// Set identities access level:
// 0 - many identities with possibility to edit all params
// 1 - many identities with possibility to edit all params but not email address
// 2 - one identity with possibility to edit all params
// 3 - one identity with possibility to edit all params but not email address
$rcmail_config['identities_level'] = 0;

// mime magic database
$rcmail_config['mime_magic'] = '/usr/share/misc/magic';

// Enable DNS checking for e-mail address validation
$rcmail_config['email_dns_check'] = false;

// ----------------------------------
// PLUGINS
// ----------------------------------

// List of active plugins (in plugins/ directory)
$rcmail_config['plugins'] = array();

// ----------------------------------
// USER INTERFACE
// ----------------------------------

// default messages sort column. Use empty value for default server's sorting, 
// or 'arrival', 'date', 'subject', 'from', 'to', 'size', 'cc'
$rcmail_config['message_sort_col'] = '';

// default messages sort order
$rcmail_config['message_sort_order'] = 'DESC';

// These cols are shown in the message list. Available cols are:
// subject, from, to, cc, replyto, date, size, status, flag, attachment
$rcmail_config['list_cols'] = array('subject', 'status', 'from', 'date', 'size', 'flag', 'attachment');

// the default locale setting (leave empty for auto-detection)
// RFC1766 formatted language name like en_US, de_DE, de_CH, fr_FR, pt_BR
$rcmail_config['language'] = null;

// use this format for short date display (date or strftime format)
$rcmail_config['date_short'] = 'D H:i';

// use this format for detailed date/time formatting (date or strftime format)
$rcmail_config['date_long'] = 'd.m.Y H:i';

// use this format for today's date display (date or strftime format)
// Note: $ character will be replaced with 'Today' label
$rcmail_config['date_today'] = 'H:i';

// store draft message is this mailbox
// leave blank if draft messages should not be stored
$rcmail_config['drafts_mbox'] = 'Drafts';

// store spam messages in this mailbox
$rcmail_config['junk_mbox'] = 'Junk';

// store sent message is this mailbox
// leave blank if sent messages should not be stored
$rcmail_config['sent_mbox'] = 'Sent';

// move messages to this folder when deleting them
// leave blank if they should be deleted directly
$rcmail_config['trash_mbox'] = 'Trash';

// display these folders separately in the mailbox list.
// these folders will also be displayed with localized names
$rcmail_config['default_imap_folders'] = array('INBOX', 'Drafts', 'Sent', 'Junk', 'Trash');

// automatically create the above listed default folders on login
$rcmail_config['create_default_folders'] = false;

// protect the default folders from renames, deletes, and subscription changes
$rcmail_config['protect_default_folders'] = true;

// if in your system 0 quota means no limit set this option to true 
$rcmail_config['quota_zero_as_unlimited'] = false;

// Make use of the built-in spell checker. It is based on GoogieSpell.
// Since Google only accepts connections over https your PHP installatation
// requires to be compiled with Open SSL support
$rcmail_config['enable_spellcheck'] = true;

// Set the spell checking engine. 'googie' is the default. 'pspell' is also available,
// but requires the Pspell extensions. When using Nox Spell Server, also set 'googie' here.
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_engine'] = 'googie';

// For a locally installed Nox Spell Server, please specify the URI to call it.
// Get Nox Spell Server from http://orangoo.com/labs/?page_id=72
// Leave empty to use the Google spell checking service, what means
// that the message content will be sent to Google in order to check spelling
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_uri'] = '';

// These languages can be selected for spell checking.
// Configure as a PHP style hash array: array('en'=>'English', 'de'=>'Deutsch');
// Leave empty for default set of available language.
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_languages'] = NULL;

// don't let users set pagesize to more than this value if set
$rcmail_config['max_pagesize'] = 200;

// Minimal value of user's 'keep_alive' setting (in seconds)
// Must be less than 'session_lifetime'
$rcmail_config['min_keep_alive'] = 60;

// ----------------------------------
// ADDRESSBOOK SETTINGS
// ----------------------------------

// This indicates which type of address book to use. Possible choises:
// 'sql' (default) and 'ldap'.
// If set to 'ldap' then it will look at using the first writable LDAP
// address book as the primary address book and it will not display the
// SQL address book in the 'Address Book' view.
$rcmail_config['address_book_type'] = 'sql';

// In order to enable public ldap search, configure an array like the Verisign
// example further below. if you would like to test, simply uncomment the example.
$rcmail_config['ldap_public'] = array();

//
// If you are going to use LDAP for individual address books, you will need to 
// set 'user_specific' to true and use the variables to generate the appropriate DNs to access it.
//
// The recommended directory structure for LDAP is to store all the address book entries
// under the users main entry, e.g.:
//
//  o=root
//   ou=people
//    uid=user@domain
//  mail=contact@contactdomain
//
// So the base_dn would be uid=%fu,ou=people,o=root
// The bind_dn would be the same as based_dn or some super user login.
/* 
 * example config for Verisign directory
 *
$rcmail_config['ldap_public']['Verisign'] = array(
  'name'          => 'Verisign.com',
  // Replacement variables supported in host names:
  // %h - user's IMAP hostname
  // %n - http hostname ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'])
  // %d - domain (http hostname without the first part)
  // %z - IMAP domain (IMAP hostname without the first part)
  // For example %n = mail.domain.tld, %d = domain.tld
  'hosts'         => array('directory.verisign.com'),
  'port'          => 389,
  'use_tls'	      => false,
  'user_specific' => false,   // If true the base_dn, bind_dn and bind_pass default to the user's IMAP login.
  // %fu - The full username provided, assumes the username is an email
  //       address, uses the username_domain value if not an email address.
  // %u  - The username prior to the '@'.
  // %d  - The domain name after the '@'.
  // %dc - The domain name hierarchal string e.g. "dc=test,dc=domain,dc=com"
  // %dn - DN found by ldap search when search_filter/search_base_dn are used
  'base_dn'       => '',
  'bind_dn'       => '',
  'bind_pass'     => '',
  // It's possible to bind for an individual address book
  // The login name is used to search for the DN to bind with
  'search_base_dn' => '',
  'search_filter'  => '',   // e.g. '(&(objectClass=posixAccount)(uid=%u))'

  'writable'      => false,   // Indicates if we can write to the LDAP directory or not.
  // If writable is true then these fields need to be populated:
  // LDAP_Object_Classes, required_fields, LDAP_rdn
  'LDAP_Object_Classes' => array("top", "inetOrgPerson"), // To create a new contact these are the object classes to specify (or any other classes you wish to use).
  'required_fields'     => array("cn", "sn", "mail"),     // The required fields needed to build a new contact as required by the object classes (can include additional fields not required by the object classes).
  'LDAP_rdn'      => 'mail', // The RDN field that is used for new entries, this field needs to be one of the search_fields, the base of base_dn is appended to the RDN to insert into the LDAP directory.
  'ldap_version'  => 3,       // using LDAPv3
  'search_fields' => array('mail', 'cn'),  // fields to search in
  'name_field'    => 'cn',    // this field represents the contact's name
  'email_field'   => 'mail',  // this field represents the contact's e-mail
  'surname_field' => 'sn',    // this field represents the contact's last name
  'firstname_field' => 'gn',  // this field represents the contact's first name
  'sort'          => 'cn',    // The field to sort the listing by.
  'scope'         => 'sub',   // search mode: sub|base|list
  'filter'        => '',      // used for basic listing (if not empty) and will be &'d with search queries. example: status=act
  'fuzzy_search'  => true,    // server allows wildcard search
  'sizelimit'     => '0',     // Enables you to limit the count of entries fetched. Setting this to 0 means no limit. 
  'timelimit'     => '0',     // Sets the number of seconds how long is spend on the search. Setting this to 0 means no limit. 
);
*/

// An ordered array of the ids of the addressbooks that should be searched
// when populating address autocomplete fields server-side. ex: array('sql','Verisign');
$rcmail_config['autocomplete_addressbooks'] = array('sql');

// The minimum number of characters required to be typed in an autocomplete field
// before address books will be searched. Most useful for LDAP directories that
// may need to do lengthy results building given overly-broad searches
$rcmail_config['autocomplete_min_length'] = 1;

// ----------------------------------
// USER PREFERENCES
// ----------------------------------

// Use this charset as fallback for message decoding
$rcmail_config['default_charset'] = 'ISO-8859-1';

// skin name: folder from skins/
$rcmail_config['skin'] = 'default';

// show up to X items in list view
$rcmail_config['pagesize'] = 40;

// use this timezone to display date/time
$rcmail_config['timezone'] = 'auto';

// is daylight saving On?
$rcmail_config['dst_active'] = (bool)date('I');

// prefer displaying HTML messages
$rcmail_config['prefer_html'] = true;

// display remote inline images
// 0 - Never, always ask
// 1 - Ask if sender is not in address book
// 2 - Always show inline images
$rcmail_config['show_images'] = 0;

// compose html formatted messages by default
// 0 - never, 1 - always, 2 - on reply to HTML message only 
$rcmail_config['htmleditor'] = 0;

// show pretty dates as standard
$rcmail_config['prettydate'] = true;

// save compose message every 300 seconds (5min)
$rcmail_config['draft_autosave'] = 300;

// default setting if preview pane is enabled
$rcmail_config['preview_pane'] = false;

// Mark as read when viewed in preview pane (delay in seconds)
// Set to -1 if messages in preview pane should not be marked as read
$rcmail_config['preview_pane_mark_read'] = 0;

// focus new window if new message arrives
$rcmail_config['focus_on_new_message'] = true;

// Clear Trash on logout
$rcmail_config['logout_purge'] = false;

// Compact INBOX on logout
$rcmail_config['logout_expunge'] = false;

// Display attached images below the message body 
$rcmail_config['inline_images'] = true;

// Encoding of long/non-ascii attachment names:
// 0 - Full RFC 2231 compatible
// 1 - RFC 2047 for 'name' and RFC 2231 for 'filename' parameter (Thunderbird's default)
// 2 - Full 2047 compatible
$rcmail_config['mime_param_folding'] = 0;

// Set true if deleted messages should not be displayed
// This will make the application run slower
$rcmail_config['skip_deleted'] = false;

// Set true to Mark deleted messages as read as well as deleted
// False means that a message's read status is not affected by marking it as deleted
$rcmail_config['read_when_deleted'] = true;

// Set to true to newer delete messages immediately
// Use 'Purge' to remove messages marked as deleted 
$rcmail_config['flag_for_deletion'] = false;

// Default interval for keep-alive/check-recent requests (in seconds)
// Must be greater than or equal to 'min_keep_alive' and less than 'session_lifetime'
$rcmail_config['keep_alive'] = 60;

// If true all folders will be checked for recent messages
$rcmail_config['check_all_folders'] = false;

// If true, after message delete/move, the next message will be displayed
$rcmail_config['display_next'] = false;

// 0 - Do not expand threads 
// 1 - Expand all threads automatically 
// 2 - Expand only threads with unread messages 
$rcmail_config['autoexpand_threads'] = 0;

// When replying place cursor above original message (top posting)
$rcmail_config['top_posting'] = false;

// When replying strip original signature from message
$rcmail_config['strip_existing_sig'] = true;

// Show signature:
// 0 - Never
// 1 - Always
// 2 - New messages only
// 3 - Forwards and Replies only
$rcmail_config['show_sig'] = 1;

// When replying or forwarding place sender's signature above existing message
$rcmail_config['sig_above'] = false;

// Use MIME encoding (quoted-printable) for 8bit characters in message body
$rcmail_config['force_7bit'] = false;

// Defaults of the search field configuration.
// The array can contain a per-folder list of header fields which should be considered when searching
// The entry with key '*' stands for all folders which do not have a specific list set.
// Please note that folder names should to be in sync with $rcmail_config['default_imap_folders']
$rcmail_config['search_mods'] = null;  // Example: array('*' => array('subject'=>1, 'from'=>1), 'Sent' => array('subject'=>1, 'to'=>1));

// 'Delete always'
// This setting reflects if mail should be always deleted
// when moving to Trash fails. This is necessary in some setups
// when user is over quota and Trash is included in the quota.
$rcmail_config['delete_always'] = false;

// Behavior if a received message requests a message delivery notification (read receipt)
// 0 = ask the user, 1 = send automatically, 2 = ignore (never send or ask)
// 3 = send automatically if sender is in addressbook, otherwise ask the user
// 4 = send automatically if sender is in addressbook, otherwise ignore
$rcmail_config['mdn_requests'] = 0;

// Return receipt checkbox default state
$rcmail_config['mdn_default'] = 0;

// Delivery Status Notification checkbox default state
$rcmail_config['dsn_default'] = 0;

// Place replies in the folder of the message being replied to
$rcmail_config['reply_same_folder'] = false;

// end of config file
```

was muss ich hier ändern das es funktioniert****


----------



## Zack (30. Juli 2011)

Auf welcher Basis läuft den dein Roundcube? Also Postfix und Dovecot oder wie?

Ich habe das selber auch eingerichtet und mich bei den ersten Versuchen auf meiner VM an das Tutorial hier gehalten: 

http://wiki.nefarius.at/linux/der_perfekte_mail-server

Solltest du eventuell mal durcharbeiten. Funktioniert out of the box. Was gerade für erste Versuche förderlich ist.


----------



## 31er (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe es endlich geschaft
Noch eine kleine frage gibt es bei Roundcube einen Admin Bereich?
Hab mal so was gelesen weiß aber nicht ob da stimmt.

MfG


----------



## Zack (31. Juli 2011)

Wozu brauchst du das denn? Roundcube ist kein Controlpannel sondern eine Webmail Client. Also alle Einstellungen die du machen willst, solltest du auch am Mailserver direkt oder mit einem Interface dazu machen.

Wenn du einen Interface suchst um deinen Mailserver zu verwalten, kommt es drauf an was für einen Mailserver du hast. Ich habe meinen mit Postfix erstellt und verwende postfixadmin, das ist ausreichend. 

mfg Zack


----------

